# Alabama: Sox, 4mo female, stunning sable



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Listed as a mix but I am not seeing it.....

Sox
German Shepherd Mix 
Age : 4 Months Old
Sex: Female
Adult Weight: 50/60 lbs.
Size: Medium 



Contact Contact Peggy at 205-668-3116 or email [email protected] 

Meet Sox. She was rescued as a very small puppy. She and his litter mates need loving home. They are in a foster home that does not have room for all of them and they are living in a small cage. They will make wonderful pet. I hope you will take the time to meet this beautiful girl. Please contact Contact Peggy at 205-668-3116 or email [email protected]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If this dog has not been posted before... it must have been a relative!


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Wow.....
now about the other littler mates.... 
living in a small cage.... EEEEEEK! I don't like the mental image of that statement!
I'm wondering just how small. Judging by the size of Sox a small cage is NOT an option for even one!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I believe this is a very old post, If it was found on alabama animal rescue site, I'm sure it is old. Sox may still be available but is no longer 4 mos old. I emailed Peggy to find out, I think I've dealt with her before.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Dawn KnightIf it was found on alabama animal rescue site, I'm sure it is old.


Actually I recieved Sox's information through an email but I just looked at the Alabama Rescue Site and she is listed there: http://www.aarescue.org/Picture21.htm but like I said I recieved her info from an email


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

pretty girl; bump


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

no pictures or information on the litter mates?? or is she the only one left?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am in love!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

here is her PF link: 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6250031


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Why if she is living in a foster home ,she is in a small cage?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I know nothing about this particular situation so I'm not saying anything for sure but my guess would be because the foster home has a lot of dogs and this is how they're housed. Especially in the south, you can end up with a small number of completely overstretched foster homes with way more dogs than they have space for and all living outside. I don't agree with it but this is not all that uncommon unfortunately. 

Yet another reason that so many rescue folks jump up and down and ask where each dog is going. The term "Foster home" just like "rescue" can cover a lot of different set ups.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> Yet another reason that so many rescue folks jump up and down and ask where each dog is going. The term "Foster home" just like "rescue" can cover a lot of different set ups.












http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearc...preview=1&sort= not sure if that will take to the page with Sox, Toby and Casper. It's like 4 or 5 pages in on their pf site in case you want to look and that link doesn't work: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL34.html

What was the name of that older, sweet dog that was in a rescue in downstate NY/NYC whose fosters were moving so they were going to PTS? I am trying to find his thread.


----------

